# Snowing In Maryland



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

It's snowing it a$$ off in the mounation of Garrett county about 3 inches on the ground and coming down hard and very hard to see the roads


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I have 3 lots in frostburg can you give me a up date.
Mike


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello Mike
I'm up on savage mounation above westerport at my cabin and would say we have about three inches on the ground. I know the roads down around frostburg were slick a friend that lives on the farm had to go to frostburg cause his daughter had a accident cause the roads were slick


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Hows the hunting? i want to go back to pa. tomm. my hunting has sucked. I guess ill go out early am and plow and salt it should be okey for the rest of the day than. My home phone is 301-777-3758 if you care to call.
Mike


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

its has suck i was up for the first week and it was to hot i came up around 2 today and it should be good with snow on the snow
i might try to call you tomorrow sometime
if you go out tommorrow good luck

frank


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Yes good luck to you, i will be going to my cabin in the am in pennsylvani i wont be home to late sat. eve. call me any other time though.
Mike


----------

